
Domino's trials pizza delivery by robot - jonbaer
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/03/18/dominos-trials-pizza-delivery-by-robot/
======
planetjones
> _can currently reach speeds of up to 20 kilometres an hour._

That's quite impressive. I guess Domino's will indeed have to choose the
neighbourhoods they deploy this to carefully, as at best some would graffiti
it and at worst they would steal or destroy it.

> _customers will be required to complete their orders on the kerb._

Bit of a deal breaker there - I don't want to have to put on proper shoes and
clothes, navigate rain, wind and snow to negotiate with a machine! On a
positive perhaps it won't expect a tip.

The original lifehacker article has more details:

[http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/03/dominos-is-launching-
an...](http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/03/dominos-is-launching-an-
autonomous-pizza-delivery-robot/)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
I'm from the East Island of New Zealand (Australia), we don't tip here and I
don't believe tipping in NZ is a thing either. NZ has a minimum wage of
$15.25[1], so the delivery bot should be able to feed it's family and pay the
rent without tips.

1\.
[http://employment.govt.nz/er/pay/minimumwage/](http://employment.govt.nz/er/pay/minimumwage/)

